# Welche Größe Supreme DH v4.2



## Dixifish (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo Liebe Mtb News User,
Ich habe mich nun entschieden das Supreme Dh v4.2 zu bestellen, bloß schwanke ich zwischen 2 Größen.
Zu mir:
-182cm Groß
-Viel in Parks unterwegs
-mehr verspielt als race unterwegs
-springe gerne 

Fahre derzeit ein Propain Tyee 2016 in Größe M und fühle mich auf dem Bike sehr wohl.
Die empfehlung von Commencal währe L,
M empfehlen sie bis 180cm
Würde gerne in m bestellen da ich lieber klein fahre, habe aber angst das es zu klein ausfällt
Welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen

Freue mich über jede Antwort
Mfg 
Lukas


----------



## Free_Rider94 (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo Dixifish

mein V4 ist Größe L und ich bin 178cm groß. Mag es lieber etwas länger und komme auch mit einem größeren Rad sehr gut zurecht. Das Propain Tyee bin ich nen Tag lang gefahren ebenfalls in L. Wenn du mit dem Tyee in M klarkommst wird das V4.2 in M auch passen würde ich sagen, da die V4.2 ja größer sind als die V4. Das V4.2 in M ist einen hauch kleiner als das V4 in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dixifish (1. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Antwort,
Habe jetzt trotzdem nach langem überlegen in L bestellt da der Reach dem Tyee in M sehr nahe kommt.
Denke ich werde in L besser im Rad stehen und besser springen können als in der M Variante weil diese ja doch ziemlich klein ausfällt 1cm kürzerer Reach als das tyee in M

Mfg 
Lukas


----------



## kopfkissen (12. November 2019)

Dixifish schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> Habe jetzt trotzdem nach langem überlegen in L bestellt da der Reach dem Tyee in M sehr nahe kommt.
> Denke ich werde in L besser im Rad stehen und besser springen können als in der M Variante weil diese ja doch ziemlich klein ausfällt 1cm kürzerer Reach als das tyee in M
> 
> ...



auch wenns schon ein altes Thema ist, wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner Wahl? wie verspielt lässt es sich fahren? lässt es sich gut an kleinen Kanten abspringen oder klebt es am Boden?


----------



## Dixifish (13. November 2019)

Also, das Bike liegt sehr satt auf der Strecke und schluckt einfach alles, es lassen sich die racing Gene nicht verschweigen, allerdings mit etwas Körpereinsatz lässt es sich sehr geil springen, liegt super in der Luft und macht im Park einfach super Laune!
Bin mit dem Bike in allen Lebenslagen absolut zufrieden, und Größe l passt einfach perfekt, m wäre mir echt zu klein gewesen

Mfg


----------

